# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Cách gỡ bỏ phần mềm đóng băng DF5Serv

## chotoidi

cho em hỏi cách gỡ bỏ phần mềm đóng băng.df5serv.

----------


## sudo

đóng băng deeprfeeze .muốn phá bây giờ cũng ko khó nữa 
bạn muốn phá bản từ 5 trở xuống thì dùng cái này nhé : download

----------


## chiendhv

em download về rồi.giờ sử dụng thế nào.anh hướng dẫn giúp em với.thank

----------


## bietthugeleximco

chạy phần mềm vừa down ra .sau đó chọn vào mục boot thawed rồi nhấn load status.sau đó nhấn save status .rồi khỏi động lại máy .ok

----------

